# Did I just buy the wrong ICU?



## Jeebs (Oct 1, 2002)

I got an ICU on Ebay. It was advertised as an 80-89 VW ICM. The wires are different than these








and the pins are different. PN is 211905351 then theres a TZ 1
Manufacturer is Fairchild.
Get pics ina few...


----------



## Jeebs (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Did I just buy the wrong ICU? (Jeebs)*









The terminals go from left to right: 7 6 5 4 3 2 1
7 - nothing
6 - grn/wht
5 - brn/blk
4 - yellow
3 - blk/wht
2 - brn
1 - grn/blu


----------



## Jeebs (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Did I just buy the wrong ICU? (Jeebs)*

OK... looked through the wiring diagrams in my Bentley. I think Im fine. My wire colors are different than the one posted above, but the terminals all go to the same places according to the bentley. 



_Modified by Jeebs at 5:11 PM 4-14-2005_


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: Did I just buy the wrong ICU? (Jeebs)*

i got the wrong one, thought i could use one off a 1.8 16v, def not gonna do it, only has four wires. in the process of picking up a rabbit one now.
i think as long as you have 6 wires and you map them, you should be good


----------



## MidnightGLI (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Did I just buy the wrong ICU? (Mk2enthusiast)*

as long as it has the 7 pins and controls dwell it should be fine. there are a few different names for those but i think they're all produced by Bosch.


----------



## Jeebs (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Did I just buy the wrong ICU? (MidnightGLI)*

This one is most definately made by Fairchild. Im sure itll work, like I said I spent some quality time with my Bentley and figured out which one it is. Exact same as the one in the schematic above, just different wire colors and pin locations.


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

I'm pretty sure siemens also made one.


----------



## MidnightGLI (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*

it most definatly says Fairchild on it, but the design is a Bosch design and i'm sure the other companies simply put their stamp on it. either way, it should work wonderfully. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jeebs (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: (MidnightGLI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## martyn_16v (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (Jeebs)*

All the european ones i've seen are made by Telefunken, and even ETKA lists it as a Telefunken TCI switch unit. It seems to work OK, and I assume it does do dwell control as the carb engines over here use the same unit without any kind of ECU behind it.
I remember a while back a post on MSEFI about how to check if a unit does control dwell or not, but I think the thread disappeared in the mists of time. Something to do with grounding one of the pins and seeing if there was a spark?


----------



## MidnightGLI (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (martyn_16v)*

i think if it came from a VW it'll control dwell its just some of the obscure car makes and models that might not.


----------



## Shriver87 (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: (MidnightGLI)*

bringing up an old thread instead of making a new one, if the motor/distributor is from a mk3 jetta (aba 2.0) do i need to use that icu unit? thanks....
also, from the very first picture in this thread up top, the part thats labeled connecter between the hall effect and icu, where can i get that connecter????


_Modified by Shriver87 at 1:47 AM 5-15-2005_


----------



## MidnightGLI (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (Shriver87)*

you will need the ICU above but IIRC you need to swap out your distro for a single window model.


----------



## Shriver87 (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Did I just buy the wrong ICU? (Jeebs)*

awesome!
searched ebaymotors for it, cant find the one he picked up (fairchild) 
anyone have a site link or anything to where i can purchase one???? 

edit, one off of a rabbit will work? sorry for the noob questions


_Modified by Shriver87 at 7:43 AM 5-16-2005_


----------



## Jeebs (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Did I just buy the wrong ICU? (Shriver87)*

Like said above, if its got 7 wires it should work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shriver87 (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Did I just buy the wrong ICU? (Jeebs)*

Will this work, or do i need something similar to this but with 7 wires instead of 4???


----------



## MidnightGLI (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Did I just buy the wrong ICU? (Shriver87)*

from my understanding, the 4 wire units will only work with MSII since the module doesn't controll dwell. but the 7 wire modules work with MSnS because they do control dwell. THEY ARE NOT INTERCHANGEABLE.... 4wire = MSII, 7 wire = MSnS


----------



## Shriver87 (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Did I just buy the wrong ICU? (MidnightGLI)*

one more stupid question for you then and i SHOULD be set, are the 7 wire icu's off of the fuel injected rabbits or the early carb'd ones? 
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jeebs (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Did I just buy the wrong ICU? (Shriver87)*

you can get the 7 wire ones of the digi 8v's too, IIRC... Im pretty sure that as long as it has 7 wires it will work.


----------



## MidnightGLI (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Did I just buy the wrong ICU? (Jeebs)*

the A1 ICU's come off the CIS cars, possibly carbed too...? and i think Jeebs is right, 8v digi cars had the ICU also. check out a wrecking yard or cruise the A1 classifieds, you should be able to snag one with the complete harness for under $10.


----------



## Shriver87 (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Did I just buy the wrong ICU? (MidnightGLI)*

awesome thats what im gonna plan on doing now, thanks!
BTW ill need that connector coming off of the hall sender as well correct? those should be in the car as well im guessing... any pics/descriptions on what it looks like?
Thanks again, seriously http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MidnightGLI (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Did I just buy the wrong ICU? (Shriver87)*

its the only electrical plug attached to your distro. check the diagrams to make sure you have the right wires connected. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by MidnightGLI at 10:21 PM 5-17-2005_


----------



## Shriver87 (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Did I just buy the wrong ICU? (MidnightGLI)*















i got the right icu, off of my buddy's mk1 rabbit, wired EVERYTHING exactly to the diagram, still wont turn over... im thinking i have a bad msd box, but who knows. Problems upon problems.


----------



## MidnightGLI (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Did I just buy the wrong ICU? (Shriver87)*

if you made all the correct changes to the MS board check to make sure you clipped XG1 - XG2 jumper. when i made that diagram i forgot to include that.


----------



## Shriver87 (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Did I just buy the wrong ICU? (MidnightGLI)*

well me and my two friends sat down for a few hours around the engine bay tonight and checked rechecked everything. The coilpack was good, coming from another running dub, distributor was set, my problem is that the msd 6a box is defective. the box isnt giving the coilpack a signal to fire at all.


----------

